# اى شيئ يخص برمجة السياراتوالصيانة الالكترونية



## ابو حسن (8 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا اود ان اشكر مؤسسى هذا الصرح الذى ازداد جمالا وتالقا بعد ان غبت عنه مدة طويله جدا 

ثانيا انا جاهز ان شاء الله فى اى شئ يخص برمجة السيارات والصيانة الالكترونية وخصوصا سيارت المرسيدس بجميع انواعها 

اى استفسار انا جاهز والله الموفق 

اخوكم ابو حسن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أبريل 2008)

تحية محبة ووفاء للزميل ابو حسن .

واهلا وسهلا بعودتك كعودت الاسد الى عرينه .

تقبل امتناني واحترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (9 أبريل 2008)

الاخ المهندس ابو الحسن 
مرحباً بعودتك الي صرحك الذي سيزداد جمالاً وتألقاً بوجودك 
مقبل علي التعاقد مع احدي شركات صيانة السيارات الكترونياً أريدك ان ترشدني علي ماذا اركز جهدي في الفترة القادمة ؟
درست الـPLC واحمل شهادة الدبلوم فيها كما لدي خبرة في مجال الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك وبرنامج
Automation studio وبرامج الرسم AutoCAD &Solidworks ومعرفتي جيدة باعطال السيارات فماذا ينقصني في هذا المجال.
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## ابو حسن (9 أبريل 2008)

الاخى شكرى محمد نورى شكرا لك على الرد الجميل والمميز 
بالنسبة لاخى الكريم عثمان عبد الحفيظ 
ينقصك اخى الخبرة العمليه اى معرفة اماكن القطع المركبةعلى السيارة وايضا المعرفة الجيدة لكيفية عمل الدوائر الالكترونية وكيف يتم استقبال البيانات من الحساسات وكيف يترجمها كمبيوتر السيارة 

هذا والله الموفق


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (14 أبريل 2008)

ابو حسن قال:


> ينقصك اخى الخبرة العمليه اى معرفة اماكن القطع المركبةعلى السيارة


شكراً الاخ الكريم ابو الحسن علي النصائح الغالية واعتقد ان الخبرة العملية في معرفة اماكن القطع هي ما تنقصني اما عمل الدوائر الالكترونية والحساسات فلدي فيها خبرة كافية 
فلك الشكر مرة اخري وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد زاهر مارديني (14 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم أبو حسن 
أرجو الإفادة فيما لو كان لديك أي خبرة أو معرفة عن طريقة الحصول على برامج صيانة السيارات إلكترونيا وقد قرأت عن البرامج التالية :
- برنامج أسمه Autodata 3.18 .
- برنامج Vivid Workshop Manuals وهومختص بجميع أنواع السيارات ويحتوي على جميع المخططات الكهربائية للسيارات ونقاط التعقب والمشاكل الرئيسية لهذه للقطع الكهربائية وطريقة إصلاحها مع البرمجة الكاملة لمعطم الأنواع .
- برنامج Bmw Wds وهو برنامج مختص بالسيارات Bmw لغاية موديلات 2008 ويشمل جميع الدارات الألكترونية للسيارة والمخططات التفصيلية لها .
شاكر لكم إهتمامكم


----------



## ابو حسن (14 أبريل 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الاخ عثمان عبد الحفيظ لا شكر على واجب واى شئ انا فى الخدمة 


بالنسبة للاخ محمد زاهر مارديني سوف ابحث واجد لك ما تريد ان شاء الله


----------



## شكري داغم عبسي (14 أبريل 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك اخ وصديق وهلا بيك اما سؤالي فهو ان كان ليك او لدى احد الاخوة شئ حول جهاز معايرة مضخة وقود الديزل وخطوات العمل علية وكذلك مسميات الاجزاء التابعة له ووظائفها ولو امكن كتلوج وتقبل مني اجمل التحايا لك وللاخوة من وراء كواليس موقعنا المتألق دوما... وشكرا


----------



## حمزة الشمري (28 مايو 2008)

*مساعدة في الحصول على برنامج لكشف اعطالو صيانة سيارة المرسيدس*

الاخ العزيز لدي سيارة مرسيدس و انا حقيقة مهتم بكشف اعطال و صيانتها لسيارة مرسيدس و بي ام دبليو بواسطة الكمبيوتر ارجو منك تزويدي بهذه البرامج و كيفة العمل عليها رجاءا و سوف اتصدق لك بمبلغ من المال ليكون لك في الاخرة رزقا و شكرا 
اخوك المهندس


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## عمر محمد3 (18 يوليو 2008)

اخانا العزيز:
تحيه طيبه وبعد
بعد ما راينا منك المبادره على فعل الخير واهتمامك بالمشاركه جزاك الله خيرا على نيتك 
فلدى اقتراح ان تقوم بعرض بعض من المشكلات التى تواجهها فى حياتك العمليه ونناقشها فى الملتقى لكى يستفيد الجميع 
وتقوم بالشرح والتعليق عليها وشرح بدائل الحلول وكيفية استخدام اجهزة التشخيص للتعرف عليها؟
كما لدى مشكلة شخصيه ::
اريد ان اصفر عداد سياره سكودا وان ازيل كلمة service التى تظهر على شاشتها فى الطابلوه فكيف ذلك؟؟؟

ولك منى خالص الشكر والتقدير
تحياتى


----------



## louay83 (28 فبراير 2009)

اريد تعلم برمجة مفاتيح السيارات


----------



## منة شتا (3 مارس 2009)

اخى ابو الحسن انا مهندس ميكانيكا من مصر واريد ان اتعلم صيانة السيارات الحديثة المرسيدس بالخصوص واريد ان اشترى جهاز لكشف اعطال المرسيدس فكم سعرة ومن ابن


----------



## مـــــروح (26 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا اود ان اشكر مؤسسى هذا الصرح الذى ازداد جمالا وتالقا بعد ان غبت عنه مدة طويله جدا
> 
> ثانيا انا جاهز ان شاء الله فى اى شئ يخص برمجة السيارات والصيانة الالكترونية وخصوصا سيارت المرسيدس بجميع انواعها
> ...


 

اخي أبو حسن

ارجو منك افادتي بطريقة اعادة برمجة فتحة السقف للمرسيدس 1999 الفئة s


----------



## hami406 (27 أبريل 2009)

* اخي أبو حسن
انا عصو جديد و اريد دروس في صياتة السيارات الكترونيا و شكرا
*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أبريل 2009)

محمد زاهر مارديني قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو حسن





محمد زاهر مارديني قال:


> أرجو الإفادة فيما لو كان لديك أي خبرة أو معرفة عن طريقة الحصول على برامج صيانة السيارات إلكترونيا وقد قرأت عن البرامج التالية :
> - برنامج أسمه Autodata 3.18 .​


 

هذا رابط مباشر يا اخى للبرنامج 2007 مع الكراك

http://www.gigaup.fr/?g=NXULZEPGM2​ 
ارجو ممن يعرف كيفية تنصيبه ان يوضح لنا
وبارك الله فيكم

هذه صورة الاصدار 2004



​


----------



## نجيب المهندس (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أبو الحسن 

إذا كان ممكن كتب عن فحص أعطال السيارات بالكمبوتر و أرجو النصح كيف اعلمها جيدا


----------



## الامير المصري (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اريد من حضراتكم معرفة كيفيه عمل كارتة السيارات وما هو الاسم العلمي لها وان امكن لو وجد صور 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كمال_حامد (27 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم انا اطلب برنامج صيانة السيارات وجميع ملحقاته ارجو منك ان تزودني بالعناوين و الاسعار ان امكن انا ارغب ببرنامج يعم معظم السيارات اليابانية و الكورية .... ومعذرة


----------



## ahmdmana (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوكم احمد من سوريا اعمل في مجال المفاتيح


----------



## ahmdmana (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك اخي ابو حسن زكاة العلم تعليمه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزوعزيز (21 يناير 2011)

لاخوة الكرام اود معرفة خصائص برنامج vag 908 لصيانة وبرمجة سيارات vw-skoda
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## السوداني الاسد (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي ابو الحسن


----------



## aminesse (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع و القيم،أنا مبتدئ في مجال برمجة السيارات و في طور التكوين وأرجو معرفة اسهل طريقة التلقين والمعارف الضرورية للنجاح في هذا المجال و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walid20 (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك.......


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه*


----------



## maaji (25 يناير 2011)

j'ai auto data et tolérence data et je ne sais pas comment l'envoyer mon ami auto data 3.24 mieu que 3.18 et tolérence le meilleur


----------

